# Pointer Funktionen Arrays



## Shooter2k (11. September 2003)

Hallo liebe PHP Freunde  

ich sitze hier gerade in der Schule und mir wurdemitgeteilt, dass wir nächste woche eine C++  Klassenarbeit schreiben.

Naja ich peile nichts .. gar nichts... gucke ' ins lehre.. gucke den lehrer wie ein Auto an. Gucke zum Beamer ... der Code verschwimmt mir vor meinen Augen... um den fall mal genau zu schildern... .

Ich dachte mir.. da ich ja ein persönliches Interresse an PHP habe.. es einfach in php umzusetzen im vieleicht einen Ansporn zu haben. 

Könnte mir hier jemand mal einfach ganz einfach ein php funktionsbeispiel geben? mit code? Auch vieleicht auch relevantes aktuelles anwendungsbeispiel für irgendwas?

Naja.. und wenn es möglich ist und nicht zu viel umstände macht noch array's und pointer.

Schon mal vielen dank für die hilfe.. ich liebe tutorials...  ;D


----------



## tefla (11. September 2003)

de.php.net hilft dir bei array weiter und pointer gibt es in php nicht. zumind. benötigst du keine und deshalb hab ich noch nie was mit pointer in php gesehen.

Ein Array ist nur eine mehrdimensionale Variable wenn man so will.

es gibt X Dimensionen

$ar[][][][][][][] - Array mit 7 Dimensionen. am besten du ließt eines der Tausend Tuts zu Arrays !


----------



## Wolfsbein (11. September 2003)

*Re: Pointer Funktionen Array's*



> _Original geschrieben von Shooter2k _
> *...Schon mal vielen dank für die hilfe.. ich liebe tutorials...  ;D *


Unter Tutorials findest du bestimmt welche.
Und in PHP gibt es wie bereits gesagt keine Zeiger/Pointer. Da wirst du um ein extra C/C++ Tutorial nicht herumkommen. Wenn du hier nichts findest: http://www.c-plusplus.de


----------



## ercana (10. April 2007)

Shooter2k hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebe PHP Freunde
> 
> ich sitze hier gerade in der Schule und mir wurdemitgeteilt, dass wir nächste woche eine C++  Klassenarbeit schreiben.
> 
> ...




Naja Array in c++ ist komplizierter als array in php. Das gilt vorallem bei char 8zeichen) da ist jedes zeichen eine array wert.

z.B.
test[4] = {'T','E','S','T', '\0'}

\0 ist nur ein anzeichen, das der array in eienm char endet...

mfg ercan


----------



## Thomasio (3. Dezember 2010)

Man kann sich eine Weile lang auf seinem PHP ausruhen und versuchen sich C/C++ zurecht zu biegen, z.B. std::vector kommt relativ nahe an das ran was du aus PHP als array kennst, aber glaub mir, wenn du damit anfängst brauchst du doppelt so lange um es richtig zu lernen, sobald du an Themen wie Pointer kommst, die es in PHP gar nicht gibt.

Wenn ich dir einen Rat aus Erfahrung geben soll:
Vergiss alles was du aus PHP kennst, um C/C++ zu lernen ist das mehr hinderlich als nützlich.
Die Unterschiede fangen schon damit an, dass Variablen in PHP nicht initialisiert werden müssen, was in C/C++ direkt zu Compilererror oder gleich Programmabsturz führen würde.


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin,



Thomasio hat gesagt.:


> Man kann sich eine Weile lang auf seinem PHP ausruhen und versuchen sich C/C++ zurecht zu biegen, z.B. std::vector kommt relativ nahe an das ran was du aus PHP als array kennst, aber glaub mir, wenn du damit anfängst brauchst du doppelt so lange um es richtig zu lernen, sobald du an Themen wie Pointer kommst, die es in PHP gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Wenn ich dir einen Rat aus Erfahrung geben soll:
> Vergiss alles was du aus PHP kennst, um C/C++ zu lernen ist das mehr hinderlich als nützlich.
> Die Unterschiede fangen schon damit an, dass Variablen in PHP nicht initialisiert werden müssen, was in C/C++ direkt zu Compilererror oder gleich Programmabsturz führen würde



na, ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dies der ThreadOpener nach immerhin 7,25 Jahren möglicherweise auch erkannt hat 

Nix für ungut 
Gruß
Klaus


----------

